# 2011 Michigan Bear Results



## firenut8190

Sorry! Unsucceesful for me and my son.


----------



## jimmyo17

same here 4 points for next year anyone think i can get red oak next year? or i might just go newberry probly get a permit then


----------



## irishfire586

new guy here, but just checked and i pulled one for GWINN 3rd period (second year applying) and gf got same hunt on her first time trying


----------



## obeRON

jimmyo17 said:


> same here 4 points for next year anyone think i can get red oak next year? or i might just go newberry probly get a permit then


Nope, I didn't draw this year with 4.


----------



## jimbard

Thank you DNR, maybe this will be the year for the big guy that I have been seeing for the past 10 yrs. The wolves won't even mess with him anymore and there are hunters that see his picture and won't deer hunt in the area anymore


----------



## Tracker01

*Congratulations! You are successful in the 2011 Bear Drawing; Newberry 2nd period*


----------



## Sprytle

Unsuccessful again for the Baldwin unit with 8 points.


----------



## sbooy42

:rant: Dang unsuccessful 5pnts red oak and newberry 2nd choice.. *** thought for sure I'd draw a tag..

Really bummed thats going throw a wrench in my elk plans...


----------



## SLP Hunter

I drew Bergland 1st Hunt. This will be my first time bear hunting. Looking forward to it!


----------



## mark49331

Sprytle said:


> Unsuccessful again for the Baldwin unit with 8 points.


If ur gonna do baldwin ur gonna wait a few more years...I didnt get it with 9 points either.............oh well


----------



## UPHuntr

jimbard said:


> Thank you DNR, maybe this will be the year for the big guy that I have been seeing for the past 10 yrs. The wolves won't even mess with him anymore and there are hunters that see his picture and won't deer hunt in the area anymore


 
There are alot of big bears up that way, especially in the big swamps. we have many pictures of big bears up that way. We went with a point for this year becasue of other responsibilities, but we should draw first season next year. Hopefully will have our picture on the wall at Nordens.


----------



## instigator

5 points in red oak and no permit. Was kind of looking forward to going. well God willing and the sun shines maybe next year.


----------



## TVCJohn

Drew Baldwin the first time.


(Doing point savers the last 10 yrs might have something to do with it!)


----------



## thill

I was successful for Red Oak with 5 points!!! Let the planning begin!!! :coolgleam


----------



## sbooy42

thill said:


> I was successful for Red Oak with 5 points!!! Let the planning begin!!! :coolgleam


Congrats!!!!...

But that pisses me off and makes me even more disappointed...Oh well guess thats what ya get for assuming

Good luck to all


----------



## Spartan88

thill said:


> I was *successful for Red Oak with 5 points*!!! Let the planning begin!!! :coolgleam


Same here, good luck!


----------



## kingfisher 11

Both my boy and I drew Baraga this year.


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG

mark49331 said:


> If ur gonna do baldwin ur gonna wait a few more years...I didnt get it with 9 points either.............oh well


Yup...only 11% of the applicants with 9 points were successful for Baldwin...174 applied...20 sucessful. Oh well...I've got 9 for next year too. My buddy pulled with 10 points though....let the baiting begin !


----------



## comanche180

I had 5 pts for the red oak and did not get a tag


----------



## Mickey Finn

Drew the third hunt again. Zero points.

Good luck to everyone who's drawn!


----------



## TVCJohn

SA ULTRA MAG said:


> Yup...only 11% of the applicants with 9 points were successful for Baldwin...174 applied...20 sucessful. Oh well...I've got 9 for next year too. My buddy pulled with 10 points though....let the baiting begin !


 
I see NR's drew for all hunts except Drummond. 

Might be a little early to start baiting.....:16suspect


http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2011_Bear_Drawing_Info__356532_7.pdf


----------



## kotz21

I was succesful in Baraga first hunt.


----------



## Nimrod1

Red Oak, had 5 pts going in, got my tag!:woohoo1::bouncy:

I really thought it was a sure thing with 5pts.

Got a few wandering around.


----------



## TVCJohn

Nice pics.....is that the same bear?


----------



## mark49331

sbooy42 said:


> :rant: Dang unsuccessful 5pnts red oak and newberry 2nd choice.. *** thought for sure I'd draw a tag..
> 
> Really bummed thats going throw a wrench in my elk plans...


According to the DNR bear drawing results everybody in the Red Oak unit with 5 points drew their tag and 442 out of 1399 with 4 points drew also.....people gotta remember you dont get/earn another point til after the drawing and I think alot of people actually have 1 point fewer than they think because of this......see it every year...


----------



## B Smithiers

I was successful in RedOak with 5 points as well!! Pretty excited, heading up this weekend to put out the cameras and scout for my spot. Good luck to you all.


----------



## comanche180

I am wrong I just checked my points email from the dnr says I only had 4 going into this years drawing


----------



## Nimrod1

TVCJohn said:


> Nice pics.....is that the same bear?


Can't be sure from those pics, but I think they are different bears.


----------



## grandslam

Son and daughter both had 4 going in (red oak). Son didn't draw, daughter did.


----------



## CRS1

got 2nd hunt gwinn with 1 banked point on a party hunt


----------



## droppin lines

My wife and I both drew Baraga first hunt. Can't wait for the season to begin.


----------



## tpquack

Me and my buddy both had 9 points and drew first hunt in amasa unit. Booked with Hank Pole this morning cannot wait to get up there and meet him and go Bear Hunting. Good Luck to all who drew


----------



## dafalls

Had 5 points going into this year and drew a tag for Red Oak!


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

Site has crashed from everyone checking their tag.


----------



## KalamazooKid

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Site has crashed from everyone checking their tag.


Ya that - no checky now.


----------



## springdale

its back up & I'm hunting in the fall!!!!!!!! 3rd Newberry


----------



## jjlrrw

jimmyo17 said:


> same here 4 points for next year anyone think i can get red oak next year? or i might just go newberry probly get a permit then


Slim chance 31% this year with 4 pts got in.


----------



## jjlrrw

Sprytle said:


> Unsuccessful again for the Baldwin unit with 8 points.



I did the math with 7 points going in this year still looking at 9 years plus a few more not knowing how many have been just doing points that will jump in. From last year to this year 22 jump in that didn't apply for the Baldwin area last year. With only 50 permits they took up almost half the permits.


----------



## buckman66

Dad, brother and I all denied with 7 pts Amasa :sad:


----------



## perch321

You may want to check with the d.n.r. according to the drawing result's everyone with 6 thru 10 point's drew a tag, 5 point success was 46% less than 5 zero


----------



## perch321

UNLESS you or one f the group are non-resident,non-resident took 11 point's,there were 2


----------



## duke7581

how do i find out if i got drawn. thanks


----------



## jimmyo17

duke7581 said:


> how do i find out if i got drawn. thanks


 www.michigan.gov/dnr go to hunting applications and drawings


----------



## duke7581

thanks. i got a tag for the 3rd newberry area.


----------



## Hunter22

perch321 said:


> UNLESS you or one f the group are non-resident,non-resident took 11 point's,there were 2


This is true.....Or one individual in the group may have had 5 points or less.


----------



## mark49331

perch321 said:


> You may want to check with the d.n.r. according to the drawing result's everyone with 6 thru 10 point's drew a tag, 5 point success was 46% less than 5 zero


If you look closer he is from Illinois....thats why not drawn


----------



## pipe dream

Been building points for baldwin unit. will have 10 points for next year so it might be worth a shot to apply next year and see what happens.


----------



## thill

Why does the Baldwin unit need at least 10 points to have a good chance to draw a tag? Fewer bears? most desireable hunting? Shortest drive? What's up?

Just wondering.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

The Baldwin BMU has been carefully managed by MDNR and is home to some of the largest bears in the state.


----------



## jjlrrw

Rooster Cogburn said:


> The Baldwin BMU has been carefully managed by MDNR and is home to some of the largest bears in the state.


And only 50 tags a year


----------



## TVCJohn

jjlrrw said:


> And only 50 tags a year


Not sure what they do to manage it other than limit the tags.


----------



## mark49331

TVCJohn said:


> Not sure what they do to manage it other than limit the tags.


That really is a BIG part of managing them dont ya think ?
If you dont take too many there will be some to grow and mature and have better chances at quality mature animals..
On the other hand the DNR could be giving 100 permits IMO and that shouldn't be too many for the Baldwin unit....


----------



## Mule Skinner

jimmyo17 said:


> www.michigan.gov/dnr go to hunting applications and drawings


Linky no worky ? said try back 7-16 

Guess a few guys flood the gates checking points :lol:

I banked again this year and should have 9. May get serious and try an draw a tag in a few years.I'm only interested in Baldwin Unit 1st hunt.

Good Luck to all who drew a bear tag !


----------



## mydogisscout

4 out of 4 (not in a party) drew Gwinn 3rd


----------



## bearhunter01

Drew for Newberry 3rd hunt. Want a bigger one.


----------



## TVCJohn

mark49331 said:


> That really is a BIG part of managing them dont ya think ?
> If you dont take too many there will be some to grow and mature and have better chances at quality mature animals..
> On the other hand the DNR could be giving 100 permits IMO and that shouldn't be too many for the Baldwin unit....


The statement was "carefully managed". What else is there besides limiting quotas? 

With that said, I have spoken to the local bear biologists on different occasions and know they do camera and DNA work on the bears throughout the year.


----------



## Masterplumber5000

Just looked at the drawing results and everyone with 5 points got a tag in Red Oak. Even NR. I dont know how that guy with 5 points didnt draw? He probably only had 4 points and figured he got 5 by applying this year. I've seen other guys think that way. If you have 5 points for sure I would call the DNR to find out whats up.


----------



## mossey21

Congrats, first time is always the best, i got my first one when i was 16, what a rush. Good luck


----------



## mossey21

No, you use the pref. point also for this year and that counts. since you got ur tag, you start back at one... so i think the dnr screwed that up for him.. he does need to call


----------



## mossey21

SLP Hunter said:


> I drew Bergland 1st Hunt. This will be my first time bear hunting. Looking forward to it!


congrats


----------

